# [H] Sen`jin  <Easy Mode> 13/14, HM -> XT, Hodir, Council, Thorim, FL



## Axl11 (19. März 2009)

Hordler aufgepasst!

Wir sind <Easy Mode> vom Server Sen'Jin und suchen eine Auswahl exquisiter Spieler einiger Klassen für unseren Raid.

Recruitment :

Damage
*Rogue
Paladin Retri
Deathknight
Warlock
Druid Feral
Shaman Ele*

Heal
*Paladin
Shaman*

Tank
*2x*



In BC hatten wir den gesamten Content soweit clear und konnten uns mit dem serverfirst Kil'Jaeden-Kill pre-3.0 als eine der wenigen deutschen Hordengilden auf PvE Servern bestätigen, die sich dieses Ziel nicht nur vorgenommen, sondern auch erreicht haben. Unser Ehrgeiz ist nach wie vor ungebrochen.

Unsere Gildenphilosophie beruht auf der Prämisse mit einem Minimum an Top-Notch Spielern und in 4 Raidtagen das Maximum an PvE-Progress zu erreichen.


Unsere Raidtage sind:
- Donnerstag (19-23 Uhr)
- Sonntag (18-23 Uhr)
- Montag (19-23 Uhr)
- Dienstag (19-23 Uhr)

Was wir von dir erwarten:

-Zeit für 3-4 Raids in der Woche. Weniger Attendance bringt Niemandem was.

-Einen PC der das Spiel auch flüssig in exzessiven Raidszenen darstellt, und eine stabile Internetverbindung ohne lästige DC's.

-Du musst deinen Char möglichst perfekt beherrschen um uns eine sinnvolle Erweiterung zu sein. Theorycrafting macht dir Spass und gehört für dich unabdingbar zu deiner Charakterentwicklung.

-Du solltest kein Movementlegasteniker sein und mit gutem Gewissen sagen können, dass du bei Encountern wie Geddon, Solarian, Kael'Thas, Eredar Twins etc. etc., nur alle Schaltjahre mal der Grund für einen Wipe warst.

-Du musst kritikfähig, lernfähig und keine Dramaqueen sein. Wer Scheiße baut, wird darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Fehler macht jeder, aber nicht jeder macht den selben Fehler 2 mal oder gar öfter.

-Optimale Raidvorbereitung: Bufffood, Flasks/Elixiere/Pots - the usual.
Desweiteren sollte dein Berufe raiddienlich gewählt sein. Herstellende Berufe bieten deiner Raidperformance idR. mehr Profit als Sammelberufe.


Was wir von einer Bewerbung erwarten:

Einen zusammenhängenden Text, in dem du alles, was dir an wichtigen Sachen einfällt, geordnet und gut leserlich niederschreibst. "Ich bin so imba lolz xD, iehr müsst mich enfach nemhen" landet direkt im Mülleimer.

Ein paar Anhaltspunkte für die Unkreativen.
Drin sollte mindestens stehn:

... Alter
... Dein Armory-Link, der dein PvE-Equip zeigt
... Deine bisherige Raiderfahrung (unterteilt in Pre-BC und BC)
... Eine Beschreibung deiner Skillung und deiner Equip-Wahl
... Deine Beweggründe dich bei uns zu bewerben und deine Ziele, die du bei uns verfolgen willst
... usw. usf.


Wir bieten dir im Gegenzug...

... Eine aktive Raidgilde
... Ein angenehmes Raidklima
... Neuen Content - mit Ehrgeiz!
... Einen Raidspot bei uns
... Faire Itemverteilung ohne DKP
... A whole lotta fun :>


Wenn du etwas von dir und deinem Leistungspotenzial hältst, dann melde dich bei uns!
http://easymode.planetblack.de


----------



## Axl11 (21. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (23. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (27. März 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (8. April 2009)

/schubs


----------



## Axl11 (17. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (23. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (28. April 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (2. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (7. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (12. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (16. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (22. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (30. Mai 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (2. Juni 2009)

/push!


----------



## Axl11 (8. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (18. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (26. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## Axl11 (1. Juli 2009)

/push


----------

